# Auditing MH office and hospital



## sasharea (Mar 22, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get an audit tool for Mental Health services?


----------



## kevbshields (Mar 22, 2011)

What type of mental health services are you auditing?  Office visits? Medication management or inpatient daily follow-up management visits?


----------



## sasharea (Mar 22, 2011)

We are doing auditing for MH office and hospital. We do intakes (90801) med management with or without psychotherapy, therapy, family therapy and neuropsych testing and psych testing also we see pt's in the hospital and want to know the guidelines for what to use for H&P's on the psych ward


----------



## traciep (Mar 22, 2011)

I use the Medicare Specialty Exam for Psychiatry. Here is the link to the Medicare website for my area, I am not sure what area you are in but it's a start.

https://www.highmarkmedicareservices.com/em/scoresheets.htmldicare website

Hope it helps.

Trace


----------



## PKellogg (May 13, 2011)

Good Morning,

      I also am looking for an audit sheet for inpatient mental health.  Does anyone have a link to a tool that will be of help?

              PK


----------



## mstroman (Dec 20, 2011)

*billable same day*

Hello.  We are looking to begin billing for neuropsych services.  My question is whether we can bill for the psychotherapy and the neuropsych testing on the same day?  I believe we can but I am looking for documentation as well.  this scenario would be most beneficial for our patients (stroke and tbi population).   thx.





sasharea said:


> We are doing auditing for MH office and hospital. We do intakes (90801) med management with or without psychotherapy, therapy, family therapy and neuropsych testing and psych testing also we see pt's in the hospital and want to know the guidelines for what to use for H&P's on the psych ward


----------

